# A Small Thank You



## Tom Smart (Apr 28, 2019)

I haven’t posted much for the last couple months, but have been quietly monitoring. Been recovering from heart valve surgery at the end of February so I haven’t been able to get into the shop. The surgery was to be a 3-5 hour procedure to repair the mitral valve but became a 10 hour mitral replacement. Then 7 days in the hospital when I was hoping to escape in 3 or 4. Through it all my daughters and wife never left and have been engaged and encouraging at every step. When I was finally released to use the machines, the first thing I wanted to do was come up with some small remembrance to thank my girls. 

Curly Ambrosia Maple, Curly Maple, Walnut.

Reactions: Way Cool 10 | Sincere 10


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 28, 2019)

Glad to have you back Tom! Those are some beautiful gifts and will be cherished.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 28, 2019)

Beautiful.. great job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Apr 28, 2019)

Tom, great hearts!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 28, 2019)

Welcome back Tom! Nice hearts. I'm sure they will be well received.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 28, 2019)

Fine work and sentiment! Well done Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Good to see you back up and in the shop Tom. Very nice work! The girls will love them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 28, 2019)

Happy to hear the surgery was a success! Welcome back! Great remembrances for your girls. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 29, 2019)

So good to hear you are doing much better and back with us here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 29, 2019)

I don’t know you at all but it’s nice to hear your doing well,the hearts are very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 29, 2019)

Very cool! Happy to hear the chest plumbers were able to get you back up and running!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks everyone!



DKMD said:


> Very cool! Happy to hear the chest plumbers were able to get you back up and running!



It is indeed good to be back up Doc (gotta admit early March kinda sucked), but I gave up running some years ago. While I’m finished with the plumbers, I’ve got another visit with the electricians in a few weeks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (Apr 30, 2019)

Nice job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 30, 2019)

Nice work. Glad to see you up and at em again.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 30, 2019)

Beautiful work Tom, had to see you back! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (May 1, 2019)

Glad you're doing better. Had a friend that had a valve replaced and felt so much better he got a hernia. The hearts are not only well done but really appropriate. You're ladies will always remember their time with you in the hospital. Love is a powerful thing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 1, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> Love is a powerful thing.


Indeed it is.


----------



## barry richardson (May 1, 2019)

Very nice Tom! Glad to see you still have a heart, or three. Being laid up is the pits. What a blessing your family is! BTW pig valve? Or cadaver? Inquiring minds want to know who your wearing


----------



## Tom Smart (May 1, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Very nice Tom! Glad to see you still have a heart, or three. Being laid up is the pits. What a blessing your family is! BTW pig valve? Or cadaver? Inquiring minds want to know who your wearing


Pig, Barry. I even have a card with a serial number on it. 

Bacon just doesn’t taste the same.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 1, 2019)

Good to see you back in the shop. The girls will cherish those little hearts. My wife and I both have bovine aortic heart valve replacements. Is yours from Edwards Lifesciences? Mitral valve is harder to get to. Glad they did a good job.


----------



## Tom Smart (May 1, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> Is yours from Edwards Lifesciences? Mitral valve is harder to get to. Glad they did a good job.


I don’t think so, Ray. Card says St Jude Medical, but not who “produced “ it.


----------



## duncsuss (May 2, 2019)

Glad you are back in action, Tom -- and these are nice turnings for your ladies.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

